# Delivery in 22hrs - WOW



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

From placement of order to arriving in my lap, 22 hrs:doublesho 

Cheers Johnny - Now that's what I call service:thumb: 

Any idea when the 'oranges' will be back in stock?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should have 'oranges' in a couple or three days....

Thanks for the kind words about delivery, we do try our best!


----------

